

Prototype blood scanner can detect cancer in less than 1 hour - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/12/03/blood-scanner-detects-cancer-faster-and-sooner

======
theantidote
I'd test that in a heartbeat. It shouldn't be too hard to get it by the FDA.
Sounds like a great idea, I already get my blood sugar, cholesterol, white
blood cell count, and a few other stats tested by my physician, why not put
another drop of blood on this device while I'm there and call me if there's
bad news given?

~~~
clay
Because you might get a false positive.

~~~
biohacker42
The cost of false positives is another, better test.

The cost of false negatives is grim.

~~~
theantidote
That's why most of these tests are made so that they give more false positives
than false negatives. Something about the alpha value that I learned a long
time ago in statistics.

------
DanielBMarkham
This is one of those items that should be fast-tracked by the FDA.

There's zero risk of physically hurting the patient, and the false positives
can be checked by other methods. As far as I can see, the only thing we're
waiting on is the accuracy numbers.

